

Falsely accused student of Boston attacks confirmed dead - gadders
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-22297568

======
randyrand
This is pretty slanted. The man had been missing for over a month and had to
be identified with dental records. Obviously he was dead long before getting
accused. There's no need to make this more than it is.

That said, Reddit did overstep its bounds but lets not continue this trend of
false accusations and blame reddit for this.

------
ColinWright
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5608190>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5609264>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5609976>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5610260>

------
theon144
Went missing two weeks before the attacks...

------
futhey
Heartbreaking story. Law enforcement may very well be the worst form of
justice, except for all of the rest...

------
jacquesm
Hopefully next time a bunch of redditors decide to 'help' the authorities
it'll get shut down before there is damage.

What a waste and what a pity. Makes you wonder what the liabilities are here,
I sincerely doubt an apology will be enough to cover the damage.

~~~
ColinWright
I believe he went missing and was almost certainly dead before the bombings. I
suspect the reddit witch-hunt had nothing to do with his death, although
something to do with how his family feels now.

~~~
user24
> I believe he went missing and was almost certainly dead before the bombings.

I haven't been following the story that closely, but I'm amazed that this is
the first time I'd heard that reddit likely had nothing to do with his
disappearance. From what I've skim-read, the story was "reddit wrongly accuses
guy, guy goes missing, now he's dead. Nice job reddit".

PS: I will reply to your email one day really I will.

~~~
theorique
His public identity for the preceding month or so was "missing Brown
University student". It was all over the alumni and university networks on
Facebook and other places.

He got more famous once he was erroneously accused of being the second bomber
due to a faint resemblance, but by that time he was probably already dead.

